# Lake Simco



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Has anybody experienced this fishery through the ice for perch? I have read a lot of information that rates it as an excellent winter perch fishery.

I'm looking for a new adventure for this years ice fishing season.

thanks,
Kim


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Kim,

Are you giving up on Hubbard? Now that you have the Quad, it won't be as big a pucker factor getting out and back. 

Wes


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi Wes,

NO!!!!

I'm (we) are still going to Hubbard for sure.

Just looking around for more trips to justify all of the money I spent on the ATV.  


I know that I'm doing Presque and Hubbard for sure. I high probablility for LSC and a maybe for Simcoe.

see ya soon,
Kim


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Keep me in mind if you need a partner for those trips. By then I'll have had enough of standing waist deep in freezing cold water a be ready to walk on water for awhile.

Wes


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi Kim
I spoke with some guys last year at Presque Isle they said it was great perch fishing 
The guys on ice shanty are planning a outting
http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=15443.0
sounds like it could be a good time
We've got all these new toys that are just dying to be played with I just got my FL18 on monday its going to be a fun year
Let me know when you're planning to go to MI maybe we can get together up there.
Geowol
George


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi George,

I will let you know about the Hubbard schedule.

I just found out that East Bay Outfitters, the baitshop that I go to on Hubbard had a fire and burned to the ground this past Wednesday. I'm not sure where else there is to get minnows up there.

I may have to get the big cooler and an aerator and take some with me. The minnows that worked so well up there are what the locals call "blues", they are emerald shiners.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundy 
Thats too bad about the fire
I have a Service guy that has a cabin in Hillman just north a ways we grouse hunt up there and he has fished that area for years I'll check with him on Monday to see if he knows of any place.
It wont be long now
Geowol
George


----------



## iwdavefish (Apr 30, 2004)

Have you fished LSC before? I was hoping to get up there this year. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Lundy,
Do you know where you will put your quad on Presquile at? I see a boat ramp on the map and would assume that this might be the spot. I bought a 3 wheeler last year and want to start useing it.

Simcoe: Been there i believe 4 times (did not go the last 2 years). We had a blast. The first year we stayed at Caseys (Pefferlaw-Beaverton area)and although he had great room prices his shanty left alot to be desired,had he checked on us earlier we could of got that taken care of,he did move us with about 1 hour left to go, it was rainy and windy outside and inside!!!
Most times we just head out on our on.We start out of Jackson Pointe. We have taken our limits within 200 yards of the parking lot.
I look forward to being more mobile with the machine and flip over, it such a huge lake.
Note: If you pull a shanty etc.with your machine (in canada) you cant pull by rope,has to be solid tongue (hope thats correct).

Little bay denoc: Were making great progress on our camp up their and may have to be a site of an OGF open some year!!! About a 30 mile drive to boat ramp from camp.
Thick Ice !
Steve


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

You can only drive a quad out on Presque from the city side of the bay. I know Kim knows the location as I enjoy the walk...LOL


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Steve,

I'm not sure where you have to go to have access to the bay at presque for atv's other than I know it's from the city (Erie) side of the bay. I saw quite a few atv's on the ice last year. Some of the better perch reports that I got were in areas that were closer to the city side that where a long, long walk from the park side. The bay is small enough that with good ice like last year, once your on it with an atv the entire bay will be easy to fish.

I've always wanted to ice fish Little Bay denoc, I've read a lot about it.

Maybe we can get a group to try Simcoe this year. I've never been there so someone that has would be a huge help.

I read the same regulation on the towing shanties.

Dave,

I have not fish LSC. I did read a lot about the ice fishing last year and drove over while working in MI last winter to one of the hotspots. It was a weekday and there were at least 200 people out anywhere from a 3/4mile to 1-1/2 miles. They had agreat BIG perch season last year.

Kim


----------

